# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## mams123

Hoi ik ben natascha en ben 36jaar heb drie schatten van kinderen en ben gelukkig met mijn gezin.Helaas ik heb ook fibromyalgie sedert enkele jaren en ja je moet ermee leven de ene dag ga al wat beter dan de andere maar soms is het echt wel moeiliijk.En ja voor de buitenwereld zit het tussen onze oren en dat doet soms pijn gelukkig zijn er wel mensen die het begrijpen wat er niet al teveel zijn,daarom ben ik blij dat er hier meer lotgenoten zijn en hoop we voor elkaar wat steun kunnen zijn en een luisterend oor.
groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo mams123, Hartelijk Welkom bij MediCity.... :Big Grin: 

wat heerlijk dat je 3 prachtige kinderen hebt en jij je gelukkig voelt in en "met" je gezin !
een ziekte of aandoening hebben valt helemaal niet mee en daar weten ze alles van hier. sommige dingen zijn en blijven altijd pijnlijk. Fibromyalgie valt niet mee, ik heb het ook, maar voordat men dit tegen mij zei was ik al ruim 20 jaar verder, iedereen (artsen) gaven er een ander woord voor...elke persoon die dit heeft zal dit ook verschillend hebben wat klachten betreft en pijnen.....ik hoop dat jij je gauw thuis voelt hier....er staan allerlei berichten op wat Fibrom betreft maar dat moet je allemaal maar rustig bekijken....mocht je vragen hebben dat kun je die altijd stellen aan de Moderators en aan anderen als je op een bepaald topic zit...luisteren doen we allemaal op onze eigen manier, maar om je uit te spreken kan je verlichting geven en het is leuk om mee te lezen en te reageren op andere onderwerpen als je daar voor de tijd hebt....veel plezier en sterkte met je gezondheid....
prettige dag verder...
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------

